# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF JTAG - CDMA Huawei C5589, Dopod Magic A6188 ,Samsung Z630, Huawei E5832 added

## Shamseldeen Victory

RIFF JTAG - CDMA Huawei C5589, Dopod Magic A6188 ,Samsung Z630, Huawei E5832 added  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Resurrecting *Huawei C5589* is simple. Phone is auto powered on with USB Cable connected to the PC. Battery presence is not required; connection can be established with detached board.
Current resurrector contains Firmware and EEPROM zones for memory chip with* ID 0x017E/0×2230 *  *To resurrect Huawei C5589:*  Solder JTAG cable to Huawei C5589 JTAG pads; Insert USB Data cable into board and PC; Make sure Huawei C5589 is selected in the list of models; Click Resurrect button; Choose which areas to flash; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; De-solder JTAG wires;  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] The HTC Magic (*SAPP400*) is based on *ESM7206A* chipset. Phone is auto powered on with USB Data Cable connected to the PC while battery is connected.
In case you have no USB cable near, make sure battery is charged enough and hold Power On button during initiation of JTAG connection.
Resurrector will reflash radio’s boot zone and will re-write PDA’s SPL to 1.53.02000 version. Additionally to SPL and Radio zones, the zone which contains Model ID is re-flashed too. Thus after resurrection phone will have Model ID = ‘SAPP*****’. Additionally, you can check ‘Repair RECOVERY zones’ to reflash android BOOT and RECOVERY code.   *To resurrect HTC Magic (SAPP400):*  Solder JTAG cable to HTC Magic (SAPP400) JTAG pads; Insert USB Data cable into board and PC; Make sure HTC Magic (SAPP400) is selected in the list of models; If you use battery, press Power On key; Click Resurrect button; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect power supply, de-solder JTAG wires; Now phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up normally, you can flash it using known flashing methods.   *To enter download mode:*  Disconnect PC cable; Insert battery; Hold ‘Back (←)’ key and press ‘Power ON’ button. In few seconds you should see download mode saying Fastboot USB. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Resurrection of *Samsung Z630* requires battery or external power supply. Most convenient way is to use additionally an USB cable: in this case power is auto powered on and there will be no need to hold power on key during connection startup.
Please note, phone will be detected even with only USB cable connected, but stable connection and stable data exchange will be achieved only when battery (or external power supply) is connected too.   *To resurrect Samsung Z630:*  Solder JTAG cable to Samsung Z630 JTAG pads; Insert battery (or connect external power supply to the battery pads) and connect USB cable; Make sure Samsung Z630 is selected in the list of models; Click Resurrect button; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect power supply, de-solder JTAG wires; Now phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up normally, you can flash it using known flashing methods.   *To enter download mode:*  Disconnect PC cable; Insert battery; Hold ’4′ key and press ‘Power ON’ button. In few seconds you should see light-blue screen. Please click *“Check For Updates”* button in order to download and apply new files. Closing all running application before starting update process is recommended.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

